# Platinum Alligator Gar!!!



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

just to share with the community a rare import. this plat gar is going to a good friend in toronto!

heres some pics of the platinum gar and a regular alligator gar!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

wow, stunning. I thought gars are getting harder to import?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

checked with fish and wildlife and they are still ok to import. however, by next year, it will be a lot harder to import most fish as I've been told by the customers officer. i bought the regular alligator gar at king eds to highlight the dif in colour! by next year, we won't see as many rare fish around anymore. =(


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

A real shame! Have they released a list for everything that is going to be banned? That will give us time to hit you up for some of these fish we wont be able to get in the future!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

its coming soon as I've been warned several times by the customs officers!!! pretty soon all the rare fish will disappear. so better yet, buy from all the vendors now before its too late!!!


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

What do you think they would be considering rare fish? Would it be something like an aro, dat, geo's, gar's etc?

Doesn't sound fun at all.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Where is the regular gar going? Seen the fish in person. Very tempting but hella expensive.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Very nice Gar. Yes it is true that a lot of exotic fish species is going to be harder to import. My friend's LFS in Calgary can't even get some rare species of fish no more where he use to get them no problem. His shop was informed that u need a permit to import rare monster fish species now. Also a lot of rare species are off his suppliers list as they are becoming banned from imports. This includes snakeheads, black arowana and many other species etc. There are still some out there but prices for them are a lot higher.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

You beat me on that one Mike, nice photo trophy!


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Saw the gar earlier today in person, Looks really awesome! & Thanks for the Tig!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup we have to appreciate all the rare fish now before they arent allowed anymore! We have until the end of this year before customs start to implement the new import regulations. Customs is reminding every Ornamental fish importer now.

Im glad you guys enjoy the plat gar! Sure is a rare fish in canada. Could be the first!

Regular gar is going to sask. plat is going to toronto.

Theo, just right timing!

Be sure to take updated pics of the tig! Hes a nice one!


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Great fish...... as usual the people making the rules have no clue of what they are doing but the saying is true stupid is as stupid does......


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

amazing... i wish i had the money


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

And a time machine lol... Check the date brez

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

its always fun looking at old threads =) 

I do it all the time hehe


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

we need to setup breeding programs from keeper to keeper to have these rare fish available out here!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Would some species of wolf fish, for example the Aimara, be part of the rare list and not become available?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> Would some species of wolf fish, for example the Aimara, be part of the rare list and not become available?


Hard to say but you never know. Any species can be the next on the restricted list.


----------

